# Felony Fights



## HialeahChico305 (Jun 4, 2011)

Damn monkeys should be used for scientific experiments, until that law is approved enjoy the show. 







YouTube Video


----------



## SFW (Jun 4, 2011)

Rocked em!


----------



## BillHicksFan (Jun 4, 2011)

Thats mad


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Jun 4, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## LAM (Jun 5, 2011)

HialeahChico305 said:


> Damn monkeys should be used for scientific experiments, until that law is approved enjoy the show.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



he got knocked the fuck out! lol...

anyone can throw a punch but if you can't take one, combat is not for you.


----------



## BillHicksFan (Jun 5, 2011)

HialeahChico305 said:


> YouTube Video


The  guy who lost is a fraud. He made himself quite clear that he gave up  twice and wanted the fight to finish due to being defeated yet at the  end when the show was over he claimed that his opponent "gave up on  him."


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Jun 5, 2011)

BillHicksFan said:


> The  guy who lost is a fraud. He made himself quite clear that he gave up  twice and wanted the fight to finish due to being defeated yet at the  end when the show was over he claimed that his opponent "gave up on  him."



Can you believe that? His ego is so inflated that he can not accept defeat. The Tap out bald guy basically let him live to see another day.


----------



## BillHicksFan (Jun 5, 2011)

HialeahChico305 said:


> Can you believe that? His ego is so inflated that he can not accept defeat. The Tap out bald guy basically let him live to see another day.



Exactly. The bald guy went easy on him throughout_ both_ fights and although he was in the position to be an asshole by unnecessarily breaking his face, he clearly chose not to which I though was admirable considering the brutality of the sport. When he walked off that loser bad mouthed him and started talking himself up as though he had a chance lol.


----------



## Kusakup (Jun 5, 2011)

All these "badass" felonies should have to fight a professional fighter get them to shut the fuck up.


----------



## klc9100 (Jun 5, 2011)

Kusakup said:


> All these "badass" felonies should have to fight a professional fighter get them to shut the fuck up.


 
i've got a kid that works for me. he's 23 and is a semi-pro, professionally trained fighter. i've seen him fight numerous times (in the ring and out in the street) and i have no doubt he would beat the shit out of all those fuckers. 

we fuck around and spar some at the gym. i'm twice as strong as him and have about 30lbs. on him, but it becomes obvious pretty quick when we're playing that he could fuck me up if he wanted to.

it's a good work out for me though (i'm almost twice his age) and it can only make me better. we just slap-box and wrestle. i enjoy it. we have an understanding though, if he REALLY punches me - he's FIRED. lol.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Jun 5, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## J.thom (Jun 5, 2011)

fuark


----------



## Saney (Jun 5, 2011)

Black dude beasted!


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Jun 5, 2011)

Now I've seen it all 






YouTube Video


----------



## Saney (Jun 5, 2011)

That fat kid didn't stand a chance lol


----------



## 1982 (Jun 5, 2011)

HialeahChico305 said:


> Now I've seen it all
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 AHHH Don't bite! LMFAO!


----------



## BillHicksFan (Jun 5, 2011)

^^^^Best plan of attack would be to knock that guy's teeth out first.


----------



## Saney (Jun 5, 2011)

That guy seemed insane.. I would have ate him alive tho


----------



## !Fighter (Jun 6, 2011)

Throw some chains, bats, and shovals into the mix, and this would be even more interesting.


----------



## IronAddict (Jun 6, 2011)

HialeahChico305 said:


> Damn monkeys should be used for scientific experiments, until that law is approved enjoy the show.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Haha! 

Don't lie, you stabbed that guy in the neck cause you can't fight, and you were going to get  your ass beat like this!


----------



## Boogz1218 (Jun 6, 2011)

I'm not gonna lie, when he bit the dude, I kinda curled back in my seat a little.  wtf.


----------



## CellarDoor (Jun 6, 2011)

These fights look like they are purposely unevenly matched so that one guy gets a major ass whoopin.


----------



## Chubby (Jun 6, 2011)




----------



## Saney (Jun 6, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> These fights look like they are purposely unevenly matched so that one guy gets a major ass whoopin.



Werd!


----------



## SFW (Jun 6, 2011)

Who would win?

Saney vs cellardoor?


----------



## SFW (Jun 6, 2011)

And chobby, why are you pretendng to be female? I went many posts back and you were claiming to be male then.

You fags need to die. I would love to fight you and then strangle you with an iPad charging cord.


----------



## CellarDoor (Jun 6, 2011)

SFW said:


> Who would win?
> 
> Saney vs cellardoor?



Talk about and uneven match.  He's much taller than me and out weighs me by more than 100lbs.  I'd beat the holy fuck outta him.


----------



## murf23 (Jun 6, 2011)

that first fight was nuts, i thought the mexican killed that skinhead,,,dammm that was pretty fuking bad


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Jun 6, 2011)

Budweiser before fighting, lets see how that works out for ya.






YouTube Video


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Jun 6, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## SFW (Jun 7, 2011)

Who would win? Angry leroy gonzalez, pissed off that his pc cant open .mov extension porn or chico...angry at the spaniards for dessemating the indigenous?


Discuss.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Jun 7, 2011)

lol either you are posting drunk or from a IPAD


----------



## Chubby (Jun 7, 2011)

SFW said:


> And chobby, why are you pretendng to be female?


I didn't want people to know too much about me (also suggested by friends) at the time. I was little bit chubby ( my username was also suggested friends) at the time and also didn't know much about the fitness, diet and nutrition so wanted to get help here.




> I went many posts back and you were claiming to be male then.


I later found out that some of my friends and room mate (not sure exactly who) used my account to mess with some of members here at IM. while I was back home with my sister for several months. When I came back to UC, I found out about it, but didn't know what else to do. So just let it go.[/QUOTE]



> You fags need to die. I would love to fight you and then strangle you with an iPad charging cord.


----------



## SFW (Jun 7, 2011)

Lol


----------



## Saney (Jun 7, 2011)

I wanna beat up SFW in Felony fights..

And Before I completely own his Whopper ass, i'll have my pre w/o stack:  100mcg Cheque, 50mg MT, 40mg Halo, 100mg T Suspension.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Jun 7, 2011)

chobby192 said:


> I didn't want people to know too much about me (also suggested by friends) at the time. I was little bit chubby ( my username was also suggested friends) at the time and also didn't know much about the fitness, diet and nutrition so wanted to get help here.
> 
> 
> 
> I later found out that some of my friends and room mate (not sure exactly who) used my account to mess with some of members here at IM. while I was back home with my sister for several months. When I came back to UC, I found out about it, but didn't know what else to do. So just let it go.




Pic with you holding a IM sign or stfu.


----------



## SFW (Jun 7, 2011)

Pics of her ass cheeks spread open while looking over her shoulder holding an IM sign btwn her lips or GTFO!!!


----------



## Saney (Jun 7, 2011)

SFW said:


> Pics of her ass cheeks spread open while looking over her shoulder holding an IM sign btwn her lips or GTFO!!!



Actually bro... you just gave me a good idea


----------



## SFW (Jun 7, 2011)

Please dont do it!


----------



## AdmiralRichard (Jun 7, 2011)

SFW said:


> Who would win? Angry leroy gonzalez, pissed off that his pc cant open .mov extension porn or chico...angry at the spaniards for dessemating the indigenous?
> 
> 
> Discuss.


 
Who is this leroy?


----------



## Saney (Jun 7, 2011)

SFW said:


> Please dont do it!



lol no.. Actualy i have some girl who takes naked pics of herself and sends them to me basically whenever i call for them.

Next time i'll have her make a sign lol


----------



## SFW (Jun 7, 2011)

> Who is this leroy?


Disgruntled Geek Squad customer of Hybrid African/Guatamalan descent.

 Constantly complains that his browser cannot display flash based porn sites. He constantly calls and harrasses. Was told repeatedly to enable JavaScript in his browser but he is an incomparable ballbreaker and calls 12 times a day, breathing heavilly and cursing in Spanglish.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Jun 7, 2011)

SFW said:


> Disgruntled Geek Squad customer of Hybrid African/Guatamalan descent.
> 
> Constantly complains that his browser cannot display flash based porn sites. He constantly calls and harrasses. Was told repeatedly to enable JavaScript in his browser but he is an incomparable ballbreaker and calls 12 times a day, breathing heavilly and cursing in Spanglish.



lol


----------



## IronAddict (Jun 7, 2011)

HialeahChico305 said:


> Budweiser before fighting, lets see how that works out for ya.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Phuq, man, awesome! All these guy's that talk the most shit always end up getting their asses whipped, just like in real life.


----------



## Saney (Jun 7, 2011)

IronAddict, if you were to pick a partner and two opponents from IM, who would you choose?


----------



## IronAddict (Jun 7, 2011)

Das Sloot said:


> IronAddict, if you were to pick a partner and two opponents from IM, who would you choose?



Well, now, let's see?

I'd choose everybody that posted in this thread, not to fight. But because, I would like to party with and just have a great conversation with all you cool bastards.

But after a couple of hours into it, it just may develop into a battle royal and a free for all! But, something tells me, you'd be the last man standing. Cause you always walk around with brass knuckles in your back pocket, and a shank hidden in your sock!


----------



## Saney (Jun 7, 2011)

Damnit you nigger!

i asked you for names, not some drunked sausage fest you've been fantasizing about


----------



## IronAddict (Jun 7, 2011)

Das Sloot said:


> Damnit you nigger!
> 
> i asked you for names, not some drunked sausage fest you've been fantasizing about



Okay, then, since you put it that way. I'd choose you, and your 3 brothers.

You 3 against me, I've had worse odds before!!!


----------



## Saney (Jun 7, 2011)

LMFAO.. My three brothers? And who may they be?

I alone could kill you!


----------



## IronAddict (Jun 7, 2011)

Das Sloot said:


> LMFAO.. My three brothers? And who may they be?
> 
> I alone could kill you!





Those would be the 3 guys that sit across from you at the dinner table.

Al, Al, and the other Al.

One of these, couldn't even complete the task.


----------



## SFW (Jun 7, 2011)

Man Vs. ostrich








YouTube Video


----------



## SFW (Jun 7, 2011)

Deer Vs Dog...And cat








YouTube Video


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Jun 7, 2011)

That dog got stomped because he was black, racist deer.


----------



## IronAddict (Jun 7, 2011)

lol^^

How about a Deer VS. A formula 1 racer....






YouTube Video


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Jun 7, 2011)

IronAddict said:


> lol^^
> 
> How about a Deer VS. A formula 1 racer....
> 
> ...



lol at the top rated comment

*"At the end,﻿ did anyone else notice Jesus on the side of the road?"*


----------



## IronAddict (Jun 7, 2011)

HialeahChico305 said:


> lol at the top rated comment
> 
> *"At the end,﻿ did anyone else notice Jesus on the side of the road?"*



Yeah, he's at the 8 sec. mark in a white robe, and he looks like he's hitch hiking.


----------



## Saney (Jun 7, 2011)

IronAddict said:


> Yeah, he's at the 8 sec. mark in a white robe, and he looks like he's hitch hiking.



Your mother is a hitch hiker


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Jun 7, 2011)

Im about to have a felony fight with sloot and bite off his cuban nose.


----------



## IronAddict (Jun 7, 2011)

Das Sloot said:


> Your mother is a hitch hiker



lol It's a good thing I'm a mature man, that does not/and will not partake in such kindergarten humor/insults.

Don't fret too much, you'll get there someday!


----------



## justhav2p (Jun 7, 2011)

Felony fights is too dangerous for me... Sore loser goes to his trunk and kills everyone. 

Half the time the guys are out cold and the mofo's still knockin heads like the guy owed em cornbread in the pen.


----------



## doctorcarta (Jun 7, 2011)

awesome thread!


----------



## Saney (Jun 7, 2011)

IronAddict said:


> lol It's a good thing I'm a mature man, that does not/and will not partake in such kindergarten humor/insults.
> 
> Don't fret too much, you'll get there someday!



What you say about my mama?


----------



## IronAddict (Jun 8, 2011)

Nothing, I don't know your momma!  And I wouldn't say anything derogatory about her, even if I did.


----------



## Saney (Jun 8, 2011)

IronAddict said:


> Nothing, I don't know your momma!  And I wouldn't say anything derogatory about her, even if I did.



Don't lie to me you fucking nigger! I heard you say it!

Now Surrender your Gears.. SFW Needs more Canola


----------



## cityboy21 (Jun 8, 2011)

that deer must have gone straight to heaven as it doesn't look like it ever came down. looks fake anyways.  




IronAddict said:


> lol^^
> 
> How about a Deer VS. A formula 1 racer....
> 
> ...


----------



## IronAddict (Jun 8, 2011)

Das Sloot said:


> Don't lie to me you fucking nigger! I heard you say it!
> 
> Now Surrender your Gears.. SFW Needs more Canola



My god man, you sound as if you're too high strung. Now stop calling me a nigg. you damn Nazi! 

NEVA! 

But, I hear, Wesson makes a good Canola.


----------



## Saney (Jun 8, 2011)

Wesson? Who is this you speak of???


----------



## IronAddict (Jun 8, 2011)

cityboy21 said:


> that deer must have gone straight to heaven as it doesn't look like it ever came down. looks fake anyways.



lol

Haven't you heard, all deer go to heaven.

But the two legged kind have to stop by my place first.


----------



## Saney (Jun 8, 2011)

Ya know, I had an ex named Fawn.. I used to plow that fucking whore


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Jun 9, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Saney (Jun 10, 2011)

That Free For all was nice!

I feel bad for the Kempo guy who got dunked on his head.. Ouch


----------



## IronAddict (Jun 10, 2011)

Shit! I still say Kelju and I, can take all these lops. 

They can't even throw straight punches..


----------



## Boogz1218 (Jun 10, 2011)

HialeahChico305 said:


> YouTube Video



I'm here representing my family


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Jun 10, 2011)

I want to beat up the announcer/producer so badly. Ill stomp his forehead with my paior timberland s.


----------



## Saney (Jun 10, 2011)

IronAddict said:


> Shit! I still say Kelju and I, can take all these lops.
> 
> They can't even throw straight punches..



I don't think you or that Cat Avvy having Not Big could beat any of those FF turds.. Don't make me get off at your bus stop bitch!


----------



## IronAddict (Jun 11, 2011)

Das Sloot said:


> I don't think you or that Cat Avvy having Not Big could beat any of those FF turds.. Don't make me get off at your bus stop bitch!





Bus stop! Talking shiite on the way to school is sop. But do try to make the most out of those remedial classes, they're the key to a brighter future.
Micky D's, or, Wal mart is no place for, Das Sloot. lol


----------



## Saney (Jun 11, 2011)

Damn you and your Mr. Roager Responses!


----------



## IronAddict (Jun 11, 2011)

Das Sloot said:


> Damn you and your Mr. Roager Responses!





See, you gotta stop skipping those classes, I assume that's Mr. Rogers?


----------



## Saney (Jun 11, 2011)

Fuck his name!

and fuck you!

Lets fight!


----------



## IronAddict (Jun 11, 2011)

Damn, Nietzche, my arms aren't that long?


----------



## SFW (Jun 13, 2011)

who wins anadrol jesus or trenned satan?


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Dec 14, 2011)

Video: Bummy Fight Of The Week: 2 Crackheads Going At It With A Broom & A Chair! (Block Instigating)


----------



## Tuco (Dec 14, 2011)

Felony fights is some crazy shit!

I remember seeing this one for the first time and laughing for like an hour. 






YouTube Video


----------



## Tuco (Dec 14, 2011)

I used to work at a little hole in the wall bar as an undergrad and this skin head looking dude came up to me and was all like, "Have you seen felony fights, me and my boys are starting some shit similar to that, you look pretty big, you want to come throw hands?" 

I was like, is this fool serious lol?


----------

